
Two weeks with Terraform - detaro
http://charity.wtf/2016/02/23/two-weeks-with-terraform/
======
blorgle
Quite interesting, thanks for your findings.

FWIW, in the same vein as CloudFormation but for OpenStack, there is OpenStack
HEAT which is, IMHO, quite good.

Pure speculation but perhaps the issue at hand is that Terraform is trying to
act as a generic infrastructure provisioning tool across many IaaS offerings.

